# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Perú podría exportar 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos a EEUU sin arancel

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por levantamiento de barreras sanitarias y aprovechando TLC bilateral, afirma Adil*    *Lima, may. 27 (ANDINA).-* Unas 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos peruanos sin arancel podrán ser enviadas a Estados Unidos, tras el levantamiento de las barreras sanitarias de ese país y aprovechando el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) bilateral, anunció hoy el presidente de la Asociación de Industriales Lácteos (Adil), Rolando Piskulich.   Tenemos la posibilidad de enviar 6,000 toneladas anuales con un incremento de diez por ciento anual, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Recordó que el tema sanitario había quedado pendiente en las negociaciones del TLC entre Perú y Estados Unidos en el cual se obtuvieron beneficios arancelarios para los productos lácteos peruanos. 
Sin embargo, en la víspera (martes) el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó que Estados Unidos ya levantó las barreras sanitarias a la leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos procedentes de Perú, específicamente un tipo de queso que tiene un proceso de maduración que elimina los posibles virus hospedados en el producto. 
Piskulich afirmó que ahora se debe buscar el ingreso al mercado estadounidense de los productos lácteos peruanos, lo que consideró como la parte difícil del proceso. 
Entiendo que hay unos pedidos de prueba y vamos a ver si logramos posicionarnos es un mercado muy grande y complicado, añadió.  *Foto:ANDINA/ Juan Carlos Guzmán*Temas similares: Artículo: Consumo de leche llega a cifra récord de dos millones de toneladas anuales en Perú Sector forestal podría exportar por US$ 3,000 millones anuales con marco legal promotor, considera Adex EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú Agalep plantea restituir arancel a 25% para productos lácteos

----------

